
Conference Organizers Suck at Name Tags - bjonathan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/11/10/conference-organizers-suck-at-name-tags/
======
RBr
My solutions to this problem:

Stick one of your business cards in the opposite side of your name. When it
gets spun around (and it will), folks will at least be able to see your card
to associate the colors and logo with you. Better than nothing.

Buy a few of those super strong magnets. Like these:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/770f/> Put one in your shirt pocket
and put a thin one in the name badge pocket behind your name.

In the past, I used a tie clip. I didn't geek it up and put the clip right
over the badge. Rather, I poked the tie clip through the back and then clipped
it normally to my shirt. It went un-noticed. I just found the magnets to be a
little easier.

------
haribilalic
_We don’t need all that extra VIP junk where you say if we’re a speaker,
moderator or sponsor on our name tags._

I always thought this was for security to monitor access to VIP and other
areas.

~~~
smiler
Partly that but also to make the people with those on to feel important :)

------
Encosia
All of the conferences I've been to have had adjustable lanyards that attach
to two corners of the badge, like this one:
<http://encosia.com/attachment/1067/>. Solves both the belly-length and
flipping problem.

I doubt I would wear a two-piece magnetic contraption unless it was required
for access to the event. That and I would be more likely to lose half of a
two-piece badge than all of a hanging badge.

~~~
BenSS
The wasted space (cram all the sponsors on the front) and the tiny printed
names are two that I heartily agree with. With you on the magnetic ones
though, because one wrong bump and the inside bit flies away or uncomfortably
lodged within your shirt ...

------
smackfu
I think the small names is a reaction to long names, where you pick a font
size that will accommodate the longest name you have. A standard mail merge
doesn't make it easy to change the font size for the name on every badge so it
fills the whole width. But then Bob Smith only takes up a third of the width
of the badge.

I'm not sure what the easy solution is. Write your own badge printing
software? Fancy scripted mail merges?

~~~
Alex3917
There are standard name tag software packages already scale the font size for
you automatically, e.g. the application that Avery makes for use with their
badges. I'm pretty sure we did the Swagapalooza name tags with that software,
and they came out looking reasonably good:

<http://www.quitecurious.com/swagapalooza/>

------
bergie
GUADEC has always been great with name tags: not only are they two-sided, but
actually the conference schedule is folded inside so you find it always
easily. Oh, and IRC nicks / Twitter usernames, names of FOSS projects you work
on instead of meaningless company names.

------
mbreese
Aren't most hang tags sponsored? I know at most of the conferences I go to
there is some company logo on them. This seems to be a good way to offset the
costs of the name tags, so I don't see hanging tags going away any time soon.

------
ramanujam
A friend of mine wrote this Python script which we have used for a few
conferences and the output was really nice.

<http://code.google.com/p/event-badge-generator>

It addressed many of the issues mentioned in the post(names on both sides,
displaying the name prominently, font customization and adjustments based on
name length etc).

------
smackfu
What are those magnetic name tags he is talking about?

~~~
stewiecat
My wife has them for work: similar to a pinned nametag but with a magnetic
backing that goes under your shirt/lapel that the name tag sticks to. This way
you can put it where ever you want without punching pinholes in your clothes.
The magnets are quite strong too as my wife fastens her name tag to her visor
brim without falling off.

------
theklub
A little off topic but can anyone tell me why when I go to a website and then
hit back facebook.com shows up in the back history? My company blocked
facebook so I can't go back at all and have to manully select the last page I
was at. bothsidesofthetable.com does this for me. I"m using IE8.

------
rue
Without JS the site puts up an obnoxious gray semi-transparent layer on top of
the text, making it really hard to read. It is, apparently, required for the
best "experience" even though it appears the articles are all there beyond the
readability barrier.

Please fix.

------
zbyszek
I was wondering what was so bad about the badges you pin on (point 6), before
I remembered that most conferences I have been to were academic rather than
business oriented. Physicists' are apparently confident that their clothes
will not be ruined by pin holes.

------
nirmal
Just finished with a conference where the name badge had holes on both ends of
the top edge of the badge. The lanyard part went through both. This doesn't
completely stop the "flipping around" problem but does mitigate it.

------
remi
John Nunemaker recently wrote something about this:
[http://orderedlist.com/our-
writing/blog/articles/conference-...](http://orderedlist.com/our-
writing/blog/articles/conference-badge-design/)

------
umjames
This person should have attended SecondConf in Chicago. They got the name tags
just right. So much so, that everyone at the conference mentioned it. Big name
and Twitter handle that you could read across the room.

~~~
geoffpado
I was thinking that as I read through this post. I have the nametag from that
conference hanging right near me, and I kept checking and seeing that it
matched _every point_. It's not magnetic, but it is length-adjustable to avoid
the belly problem.

~~~
aidscholar
Any linkable images of the nametags? Just curious to see how they look.

~~~
umjames
Here are photos from the conference:
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/1558264@N23/pool/>

